# Fibreglass Shingles?



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Just another name for any of the shingle brands. Elk, Certainteed, Gaf, Owens-Corning, etc.


----------



## Hobb3s (Apr 2, 2008)

tinner666 said:


> Just another name for any of the shingle brands. Elk, Certainteed, Gaf, Owens-Corning, etc.


No I don't think so, it's actually a differently manufactured shingle, different than traditional organic asphalt.
I found an answer here for anyone interested.
http://www.canadianhomeworkshop.com...tween-organic-and-fibreglass-shingles/a/21289


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

All common composite shingles are created using asphalt, which when used as the center reinforcement core, are also more properly known as Organic Shingles.

Fiberglass shingles also are composed using asphalt, but the center reinforcement core contains a fiberglass mesh for strength.

Many years ago, fiberglass shingles had a poor quality assertion made about them, but that was primarily due to very weak, thin and light weight shingles using the fiberglass core.

Currently, most, if not all of the more premium shingle products are of the Fiberglass Core variety.

Ed


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

*Fiberglass vs. Organic*
Fiberglass shingles have come to dominate the market, for several reasons: They are lighter and easier to handle, they are more resistant to moisture, and they carry a higher fire rating than organic shingles.

But organic shingles remain popular in the northern United States and in Canada. Many roofers say that organic shingles are easier to handle in cold weather, and while the hot sun in the southern U.S. can degrade their soft asphalt, they hold up well in colder climates.

Found this >here<.

The one thing I didn't see mentioned in either your link or mine is the asbestos factor.
The original organics used asbestos in the core, which gave them the long life span and heat resistance, but asbestos can no longer be used in there core which is why they can't withstand or perform as well as fiberglass.


----------



## Hobb3s (Apr 2, 2008)

Slyfox said:


> The one thing I didn't see mentioned in either your link or mine is the asbestos factor.
> The original organics used asbestos in the core, which gave them the long life span and heat resistance, but asbestos can no longer be used in there core which is why they can't withstand or perform as well as fiberglass.



That's interesting, I was aware of the asbestos paper they used to use underneath the shingles on some homes, but not that the shingles themselves contained asbestos. I wonder if this becomes an occupational hazard?


----------



## Dale Chomechko (Mar 11, 2008)

*Are Fibreglass better*



Slyfox said:


> *Fiberglass vs. Organic*
> Fiberglass shingles have come to dominate the market, for several reasons: They are lighter and easier to handle, they are more resistant to moisture, and they carry a higher fire rating than organic shingles.
> 
> But organic shingles remain popular in the northern United States and in Canada. Many roofers say that organic shingles are easier to handle in cold weather, and while the hot sun in the southern U.S. can degrade their soft asphalt, they hold up well in colder climates.
> ...


 Your right about the old organic shingles, they did last much longer.
Fibreglass is good but the same holds true for all products. There is good & bad. I live in Vancouver, BC. Can be freezing one day & 65 degrees F the next & have 2" of rain in the morning. Cheap fibreglass shingles last about 10 years here. Certainteed, Gaf/Elk & Malarkey are my shingles of choice for our climate. We also do a lot of work in Whistler. 2 hours out of Vancouver, 10 degrees F in winter & 100 degrees F in summer as well as 20 ft of snow. only a few products stand up to that kind of punishment. 
Dale Chomechko
DC Roofing.ca


----------



## Hobb3s (Apr 2, 2008)

Dale Chomechko said:


> Your right about the old organic shingles, they did last much longer.
> Fibreglass is good but the same holds true for all products. There is good & bad. I live in Vancouver, BC. Can be freezing one day & 65 degrees F the next & have 2" of rain in the morning. Cheap fibreglass shingles last about 10 years here. Certainteed, Gaf/Elk & Malarkey are my shingles of choice for our climate. We also do a lot of work in Whistler. 2 hours out of Vancouver, 10 degrees F in winter & 100 degrees F in summer as well as 20 ft of snow. only a few products stand up to that kind of punishment.
> Dale Chomechko
> DC Roofing.ca


Good to know I have similar climate here in Ottawa, if not a bit more cold, in one year it can easily go -40 or +40. But I chatted with my roofer of choice and he said that he uses Certainteed XT 25, gave me a brochure and all that good stuff. 
Thx for the info!


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

I like Certainteed Shingles, but would Never Use the XT-25's.

If you need to be on a budget, at least get the XT-30's.

Better than that though, for hardly much of a price difference is the LandMark 30's.

Ed


----------



## Hobb3s (Apr 2, 2008)

Ed the Roofer said:


> I like Certainteed Shingles, but would Never Use the XT-25's.
> 
> If you need to be on a budget, at least get the XT-30's.
> 
> ...


Good to know, is there a large difference between the 25s and the 30s quality wise?

If all goes as planned, I'll probably still be in my house in 25 yrs and be looking into the roofing again. 
We're actually trying to be proactive with our roof, we have one side of it that is south facing and takes a beating, so the shingles are in rough shape, but the rest of the roof looks good. No leaks or anything, but we don't want to go there, and I'd rather replace the whole roof at once with the eaves and soffits too. 

So if installed properly as per specs, will the 25's actually last that long and the 30s that long, or is it more likely the 25's will last 20 and the 30s will last 23?
I think I'll get my roofer to give me a price on the 30's and we'll see what the difference is. 

Thanks for the opinions! 
(p.s. I'm always on a budget)


----------



## Hobb3s (Apr 2, 2008)

Whoa, I just found about this class action lawsuit over certainteed shingles failing in unreasonable amounts of time.
http://www.halunenlaw.com/news/2006/11/21/certainteed-shingles-class-action-lawsuit/

This makes me nervous about the XTs


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Certainteed Hallmarks

Certainteed Horizons and Classic Horizons, (I only did 2 Horizon jobs in the early 90's and both look as good as new 18 years later)

Certainteed Sealdon 25's, (organic version...XT is fiberglass)

Certainteed Independence, (I have never had a problem with these, but several other roofing contractors around the country have)

The *LandMarks* have a quality reputation.

*Malarkey* shingles have one of te best reputations in your area for long term durability. I never used them, but wish I could. Only one place offers them around me, but they are always a special order and not kept in stock.

The most important feature to have installed to make the shingles last for as long as they should, is a properly Balanced Intake and Exhaust Ventilation System. 

Provide your homes measurements and we can configure the right system for your needs for the long haul.

Don't pinch a few pennies now if you want it to last 25 years.

Go with the LandMarks or Malarkey Alaskans.

Ed


----------



## Dale Chomechko (Mar 11, 2008)

Hobb3s said:


> Good to know I have similar climate here in Ottawa, if not a bit more cold, in one year it can easily go -40 or +40. But I chatted with my roofer of choice and he said that he uses Certainteed XT 25, gave me a brochure and all that good stuff.
> Thx for the info!


Ed's right
Landmark 30 is a great product on a budget
Landmark 40 may be one of the best 40 year products on the market
Also one of the most expensive 40 year products
Dale Chomechko
DC Roofing Inc


----------



## texas115115 (May 3, 2009)

*Just rember*

As soon as the first storm comes throuhg the warrenty on shingles is gone. More inportant is thet after talking to a ceterteed rep and then my gaf rep they both said that they dont remember the last time there was a warrenty issue with there product. Problems come from storm dammage or poor instulation. Goodluck:thumbup:


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

texas115115 said:


> As soon as the first storm comes throuhg the warrenty on shingles is gone. More inportant is thet after talking to a ceterteed rep and then my gaf rep they both said that they dont remember the last time there was a warrenty issue with there product. Problems come from storm dammage or poor instulation. Goodluck:thumbup:


Were those Reps able to keep a straight face when telling you that story?

Either they have Zero experience or were lying through their teeth.

Ed


----------



## Dale Chomechko (Mar 11, 2008)

Ed the Roofer said:


> Were those Reps able to keep a straight face when telling you that story?
> 
> Either they have Zero experience or were lying through their teeth.
> 
> Ed


I have been using the Elk shingle for about 8 years (now Gaf/Elk)
Gaf made a very poor product & last year bought Elk (wanted the technology)
I have seen 2 claims
1 with Elk about 3 years ago-Consultant specified a gap in the plywood on a cedar to asphalt conversion(gap on the ends as well as the sides)
The venting that was put in drew so much air that on the bottom row, air passed through these spaces & created buckles in the shingles.
This was clearly not Elks problem but they paid to remove all of the problem shingles & after short shingles were put in the problem stopped.
This was a 75 unit complex. Thousands of lineal ft.

2nd one was on one of our sites & this is with Gaf/Elk
Townhouse complex we were on had a pallet sent out on one of the buildings that had some granule loss on a few bundles & a bit of a mismatch on the colour(shadowline granules were missing)
The colour was close & went undetected until I got there to inspect it.
This was an expensive job, 48 square on building, Ice & water shield, TG2, 26 ga flashings.
The pallet got mixed in with the rest of the product on 1 building
Gaf/Elk paid (without hesitation) to replace the whole thing.
They stand by their products,
Dale Chomechko


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

I wasn't inferring that they did not stand by their product. 

They stated that they have NEVER heard of a warranty claim.

C'mon!!! Get real!!!


Ed


----------



## PiRat (Jun 4, 2009)

*Classic Horizon????*

I live in GA in a $450k home and need a new roof. The contractor I am working with has suggested the Certainteed CLASSIC Horizon Shangle. Will this look as good as the reguluar architectural shingles or should I move to a Landmark series.

THanks:huh:


Ed the Roofer said:


> I like Certainteed Shingles, but would Never Use the XT-25's.
> 
> If you need to be on a budget, at least get the XT-30's.
> 
> ...


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

PiRat said:


> I live in GA in a $450k home and need a new roof. The contractor I am working with has suggested the Certainteed CLASSIC Horizon Shangle. Will this look as good as the reguluar architectural shingles or should I move to a Landmark series.
> 
> THanks:huh:



Whoever suggested using Horizon shangles should not be in business. Come on. Next to the GAF sovereigns, that is about the worst shingle made in the last 15 years.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

Location is a big issue when choosing a roofing system.
In my area the classic 3-tab horizon is no longer sold, I thought they stopped production of that line completely.
The new horizon was introduced in 97/98 some where around that time frame, thus it's not been properly time tested as of yet but from what I have seen from the roofs I used them on they are doing fine.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

I know of 3 roofs right now that are deteriorating rapidly within 5 years. We have replaced quite a few New Horizons already. It seems to me that the heat eats them up real quick.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

I thought that Certainteed was finally giving up on the Classic Horizon and the New Horizon lines, due to the large volume of class action lawsuits against that style, where the "Applique" section cracks, crazes and spider-webs, due to excessive surface asphalt without any reinforcement.

I would not consider the Horizons though, mainly because all it is, is an over-rated 3-tab shingle, but with a distinctive patterned look to it.

The LandMark's would be my choice given from what you stated. Make sure they are the AR version also.

Ed


----------

